# Your Temp & Conditions ?



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*33* / Clear here * .Thumbs Up


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

28* and clear here the weather man says snow but he is lying.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

8*F, 30% chance I'm be plowing in the am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Chicago is chilly with green grass and black pavement.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

33* & just got done w/ 3" more of heavy slop while dodging all the N. Y. eve drunks. Been out plowing & salting everyday since the 21st & out of room to stack it.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

-8 and clear. Waiting for some more snow.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

0 degrees and clear after plowing for 10 hours this morning.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

-1 mostly clear. 12+" on the ground. I love being able to get "up north" in the winter


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

-17*
Isanti Minnesota
Thankfully I bought a big mailbox
Prolly won't check it till spring


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

0° and sun shining. No snow in the forecast either.

We do have 12" on the ground from the blizzard 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

28F light snow showers, and sun trying to break through


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

-1 clear w/ about 12" on the ground


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

20* dry & clear


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

10 currently in Indy, not much snow predicted for a week or so.
At least we have snow on the groundThumbs Up


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

19* here with light flurries.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

currently low 30's, clear sky's and nothing in forecast expect sun and cold for the next week.


----------

